# Petsmart July 3 ONLY sale



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

They actually have a pretty nice sale running throughout the 4th of July weekend as well. The following fish qualify for the 5 for $4 sale:

- Guppy (male and female)
- Tiger barb including albino variety
- Cherry barb
- Giant danio
- White cloud minnow
- Molly (black and silver)
- Platy (various)
- Neon tetra
- Bloodfin tetra
- Glowlight tetra
- Bleeding heart tetra
- Lampeye tetra
- Rosy barb

Not bad...


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks .. I hadn't read the other ads they had available yet but thought the 2/$1 seemed a good deal.


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

Otocinclus are still on sale as well. $1 each until July 21, if I read the price tag correctly. The ones I saw yesterday looked clean and healthy, and well-fed. If I had more room in my 20 long I'd pick up three or four more.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, is the 5 for $4 already running today? (July 3rd)


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

FYI -you can special order fish from PetSmart (some store managers are not aware of this some are). I will be picking up 15 otos at $1ea tomorrow ! They include the sale price for this as well.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Black skirts, long and short tail, 'gold' or white skirt also 80 cents. Dojos are $2 off, serpae are 80 cents. Lots of fish are on sale, but they aren't anything fancy. 
Got 4 black skirts, wish the neon was on sale so I could add to them. Only have one neon yellow, 1 white and now 6 black skirts. I think angels were on sale, but they were micro sized and nothing good left. 
Equipment, food and such is also on sale, along with betta fish.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just ran over - 10 neons, 4 cherry barbs, 2 ottos = $14.12! roud:

Love a good sale!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

It's funny how for half the year the majority will say bad things about buying fish from the big chain stores because they are disease ridden or that buying from chain stores are closing down mom & pop stores so we should stick together and not buy from them.... But as soon as they have these sales we flock and pick up a bag full of fish 

I'm the same though and looking to bring back a "deal" in the next hour lol


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> FYI -you can special order fish from PetSmart (some store managers are not aware of this some are). I will be picking up 15 otos at $1ea tomorrow ! They include the sale price for this as well.


What do you mean with special order? Other types or just more quantity?


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Dina-Angel said:


> What do you mean with special order? Other types or just more quantity?


I'm assuming special order means making a "special" order just for you. I.E. Whatever you want... just as if you were ordering from a mail order site or whatnot. Only you pick up from the store instead of being mailed directly to you. The aquatic specialist at my local Petco will do this for me as well.

Tempted to pick up some Oto's myself. Would be my 1st time owning them, but hear so many good things.


----------



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

I just came back and got 5 red minor tetras... only 4 bucks... and definitely get Oto's for only a dollar... They do an amazing job with algae and are super active and don't hide all the time with lights on.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ours was out of Oto's I need a couple more, but we got some some guppies and lampeye tetras, I was tempted to get a school of red-blue tetras... so hard to walk away fromem lol, I did get one lonely clown loach he's been there about 2 weeks by himself and my shoal needed a new friend lol they're half price too. 5.45 I think.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

We have almost no mom/pop stores and the ones we do, not really that much better than box stores. Rather make several trips to a box store, returning dead ones for new ones than make one long trip and hope nothing goes wrong, because then I'll always be in the hole. Petco is the worst of the two, seems like petsmart tries. Mom/pop shops don't have anything special either and discus from them are over priced and not always worth it. Seems to even out to me. 
I just like the security of bringing back a failure when all the others are doing fine. Should apply to all stores and all types of fish, they are property by law and like other property, if the goods aren't any good, you should be able to return them. 
Plants should be bought from other aquarists, never had any good plants from a box store, mom/pop plants are rare and big online box plant places give you crummy amounts that are overpriced.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Petsmart always has sales on fish. Almost always certain fish for a dollar or like today 5-4$. I work there. And we never take the signs down.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

They had a steal on the 56 gallon column aquarium on the 3rd,..... it was $149.99 and came with stand, glass canopy, and light. It is now on sale for $224.99. I didn't want a tall tank but rather a 40 gallon breeder but I kind wish I would have bought the 56 and stand at that price lol


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> I'm assuming special order means making a "special" order just for you. I.E. Whatever you want... just as if you were ordering from a mail order site or whatnot. Only you pick up from the store instead of being mailed directly to you. The aquatic specialist at my local Petco will do this for me as well.
> 
> Tempted to pick up some Oto's myself. Would be my 1st time owning them, but hear so many good things.


Are you sure about that? We don't even order our fish ourself, its automatic replenishment. We can increase a quantity but not getting anything else out of the line


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

Dina-Angel said:


> Are you sure about that? We don't even order our fish ourself, its automatic replenishment. We can increase a quantity but not getting anything else out of the line


I'm assuming you work there since you say "we" but my petsmart also does special orders. One time, the guy handed me a list from the supplier and I was able to get some fish petsmart doesn't usually stock like CPDs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

